# The power of the tongue........



## tatje (Nov 30, 2007)

You all have heard the saying watch what you say?. Well, I have noticed that a lot of things I have said in the past (mainly comments) that I took as maybe giving advise or just making statements made to friends have manifested itself.

I never really thought about the power of the tongue in that sense. I always thought you need to watch what you put upon people, pray for yourself and so on. But yet just even in my everyday routine, I may say something and realize weeks or months later what was said has been played out.

The most important thing I have learned is to becareful in what you say, because you never know who is taking your words to heart whether you realize it or not. I could be a simple statement but you may not know how it has touched someone else. I don't mean be paranoid about everything your saying or about to say, but really to take recognition of how your words become life and the heart its coming from. I think it's wonderful and still really beyond my head for me to fully understand.

This has just become a revelation to me and it's still unfolding. What do you think?


----------



## dlewis (Nov 30, 2007)

The tongue is your most powerful weapon.  I'm carefully what a say and who I ask to pray for me.  Because once you give someone authority like that, it's powerful.  I don't ask many people for prayer in my life.  You have to be careful.


----------



## tatje (Nov 30, 2007)

dlewis said:


> The tongue is your most powerful weapon. I'm carefully what a say and who I ask to pray for me. Because once you give someone authority like that, it's powerful. I don't ask many people for prayer in my life. You have to be careful.


 
Wow D,

I never even really thought about who I ask to pray for me. You are right. I guess I assume of everyone to come from a good heart. So true.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 30, 2007)

tatje said:


> Wow D,
> 
> I never even really thought about who I ask to pray for me. You are right. I guess I assume of everyone to come from a good heart. So true.



Not everyone is as they seem.  I have heard people in my family pray curses over someone life.  My grandmother just tried to curse my mother's life.  And I know she loves her but she just don't understand it enough to know what she's doing.  But that still don't change the fact of what happened.


----------



## tatje (Nov 30, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Not everyone is as they seem. I have heard people in my family pray curses over someone life. My grandmother just tried to curse my mother's life. And I know she loves her but she just don't understand it enough to know what she's doing. But that still don't change the fact of what happened.


 

I'm still learning a lot and my mother use to tell me becareful about what you tell people because a lot of people hold jealous tendacies in there heart and bring evil spirits. Yet at that time, I did not believe in evil spirits, just God. I would always tell her I have God, no one can touch me.  Now I know. My Father is still better.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 30, 2007)

tatje said:


> I'm still learning a lot and my mother use to tell me becareful about what you tell people because a lot of people hold jealous tendacies in there heart and bring evil spirits. Yet at that time, I did not believe in evil spirits, just God. I would always tell her I have God, no one can touch me.  Now I know. My Father is still better.



For everything there has to be an opposite.  good/bad  

I remember my uncle saying that he didn't believe in hell only heaven.  I told him basiced on his life style choice I would hate for him to realize there is a hell when he opens his eyes to see it.  I havent' spoken with him in about 9 years.  I do miss him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 30, 2007)

This is an excellent thread!


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I thought I was the only one who didn't like people "praying for me" and I don't like to tell certain people my issues because I was told that the devil can ALSO hear you with the same power of the tongue.

I try not to say too many negative things out loud because I feel that if the Devil or anyone who is sitting around, EVEN IN CHURCH could have the devil in their spirit and try to sabatoge me.

If i won the lottery, most people wouldn't know. If my mom died, i'd try to keep that to myself also because I don't want the power of my tongue to release the devil on me.

When you ask someone to pray for you I beleive you do give that person more authority and they could instead be praying for your downfall. I ask for God's prayer first. Or something has to move me to believe that the person I choose to tell is not going to have a bad spirit in them.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2007)

dlewis said:


> The tongue is your most powerful weapon. I'm carefully what a say and who I ask to pray for me. Because once you give someone authority like that, it's powerful. I don't ask many people for prayer in my life. You have to be careful.


Lady D, you could not have spoken more truth.  And this is the 'mindset' that I always hold to when people pray for me, 'Holy Spirit, please rule and lead the prayers your way...'

Let tell you something, I'm even careful about who puts their hands in my hair (I'm speaking of hairdressers, those who braid hair, etc.). 

I used to wear my hair in braids, (long before LHCF and starting my new hair care) and at the salon I went to, I had to *prayerfully* choose who I wanted to braid my hair, not because of their skills, but more because of their negative mouths.  I didn't want their negative comments around me and flowing from their hearts through their hands into my hair.  It was already starting to shed...I had to take care of what was left on my head.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2007)

MizzBrown said:


> Oh my gosh! I thought I was the only one who didn't like people "praying for me" and I don't like to tell certain people my issues because I was told that the devil can ALSO hear you with the same power of the tongue.
> 
> I try not to say too many negative things out loud because I feel that if the Devil or anyone who is sitting around, EVEN IN CHURCH could have the devil in their spirit and try to sabatoge me.
> 
> ...


Girl, don't EVER tell anyone if you won the lottery....

First the Church would get on you... and then with the other hand, they'd have a hand stretched out for you to give them a share.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2007)

tatje said:


> You all have heard the saying watch what you say?. Well, I have noticed that a lot of things I have said in the past (mainly comments) that I took as maybe giving advise or just making statements made to friends have manifested itself.
> 
> I never really thought about the power of the tongue in that sense. I always thought you need to watch what you put upon people, pray for yourself and so on. But yet just even in my everyday routine, I may say something and realize weeks or months later what was said has been played out.
> 
> ...


Tatje, you're on a Holy Ghost roll today, for sure.  Keep it flowing girl.   You've been 'blessing' and ministering to me all day.   

Tatje, this is an EXCELLENT thread and I know you heard from God this morning to post this.  

Can you see how the Holy Spirit is using Lady D (dlewis ) and you to open this up for a Divine Revelation.   God is moving us to reality...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 30, 2007)

This is right on time.  I have been thinking all morning about posting on my blog something that I went through.  Last night I shared in chat that I was once suicidal.  No I didn't want to kill myself, but I had lost my will to live.  You see I let the words and labels others had placed on me, kill my spirit.  I would actually pray to God to just take me because I didn't want to live.  But now I use those same words and labels as my testimony today.  I talk to myself everyday and I speak power and blessings into my life and the life of others.  Even when people have wronged me, I still pray for them.  

Part of my healing came with making a list of all the people who had hurt me.  I would say their names out loud, say why they hurt me, and then say "I Forgive You".  It was not about them so much as it was about me and my relationship with God.  I would also pray for them and speak blessings over them.  Doing so allowed me to let go of the hurt and to get back my peace and to heal myself of the pain they caused.  I once preached a sermon titled "Speak to Your Storm" because we need to use our mouths and speak victory, joy, peace, blessings, and the power of Christ into our lives and the lives of others.  Be blessed.  Q


----------



## HWAY (Nov 30, 2007)

Ladies, please enlighten me further on this subject.  Is this the same what we learn in psychology class as a self fulfilling prophecy?  A self fulfilling prophecy is when I tell "A" she's stupid and ugly and won't amount to anything.  I treat "A" as inferior and "A" believes she's inferior so she fails in school or on the job.

I have heard of people speaking negative things into a person's life but I never understtod that concept.  I just know that my daughter was a "late bloomer" in school.  I tutored her myself and refused to allow her to label herself as a failure or stupid.  I became her cheerleader and paid for private tutoring and encouraged her to focus on her strong points (art and sports). 
She's now a strong college student.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 30, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> This is right on time. I have been thinking all morning about posting on my blog something that I went through. Last night I shared in chat that I was once suicidal. No I didn't want to kill myself, but I had lost my will to live. You see I let the words and labels others had placed on me, kill my spirit. I would actually pray to God to just take me because I didn't want to live. But now I use those same words and labels as my testimony today. I talk to myself everyday and I speak power and blessings into my life and the life of others. Even when people have wronged me, I still pray for them.
> 
> Part of my healing came with making a list of all the people who had hurt me. I would say their names out loud, say why they hurt me, and then say "I Forgive You". It was not about them so much as it was about me and my relationship with God. I would also pray for them and speak blessings over them. Doing so allowed me to let go of the hurt and to get back my peace and to heal myself of the pain they caused. I once preached a sermon titled "Speak to Your Storm" because we need to use our mouths and speak victory, joy, peace, blessings, and the power of Christ into our lives and the lives of others. Be blessed. Q


 
That is a testimony!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2007)

HWAY said:


> Ladies, please enlighten me further on this subject. Is this the same what we learn in psychology class as a self fulfilling prophecy? A self fulfilling prophecy is when I tell "A" she's stupid and ugly and won't amount to anything. I treat "A" as inferior and "A" believes she's inferior so she fails in school or on the job.
> 
> I have heard of people speaking negative things into a person's life but I never understtod that concept. I just know that my daughter was a "late bloomer" in school. I tutored her myself and refused to allow her to label herself as a failure or stupid. I became her cheerleader and paid for private tutoring and encouraged her to focus on her strong points (art and sports).
> She's now a strong college student.


EXACTLY HWAY!... This is a Biblical principle and it was originated by God, Himself.  The perfect example is in the book of Genesis, Chapter 1.  

"....and God said, let there be light and there was light."   And God said, let there be....  Over and over you will see this principle OF GOD's (not the loa, or other worldly claims that don't give God credit for this principle).  

I'm making this point on purpose, because far too many are thinking that 'they' are the creators and are stealing what God has created and designed and not giving him full honor and credit for it. 

But back to your question, it is indeed the principle, but it's God's principle that Psychology has stumbled upon.  It's God's word, in Mark 11:23, 'You can have what you say..."  In James, God's word speaks of the power of the tongue.

In the Bible, it is also demonstrated by the Fathers who spoke blessings and cursings over their children.  (See Genesis when Jacob spoke over his sons).  As a matter of fact, Jacob knew this power so well, that he was able to steal his brother Esau's birthright for their father Issac 'SPOKE' the blessing over Jacob and Jacob was the recipient, not Esau.  It was by Esau's own words, he in a moment of hunger and weakness gave up his birthright to his brother Jacob.   Words are powerful...

Balek was known to speak blessings over the children of Isreal and there was an enemy of Isreal who wanted them cursed.  They commanded Balek to curse God's children, yet all he could do was speak blessings over them as God commanded.   God knew the power of words so greatly affects lives that he even went as far as having the donkey that Balek was riding to 'SPEAK' to get Balek's full attention and not curse Isreal. 

What you did for your daughter, I did for my two children and now my grand babies.  Each night I spoke the word of God over my children while they sleep.  I'd lay on the floor by their beds and pray and speak God's total promises over their lives.  And each and every promise and beyond my prayers have been fruitful and they have multiplied.  

I can literally write volumes of books on the manifestations *of God's word* in the lives of me and my children alone.  The words I've spoken and seen come to pass.  I've even killed a mouse with the words of my mouth.  

You can also 'undo' the prayers and curses that have been spoken over you and/or a loved one.


----------



## mrselle (Nov 30, 2007)

This thread is truly blessing me today.  When I was in college I bought a book called "The Power of the Tongue".  This book truly blessed me and I practically lived by that book for a year.  The blessings that came to fruition were amazing.  You see, there were things that God had already spoken to me, but I started to profess them with my mouth and the more I professed HIS promises with my mouth the more I began to believe, the more my faith grew and before you knew it I was praying and thanking God for my blessings like I’d already received them long before I had.  There were nights when it just didn’t look like some things would come to pass, but through my tears I would repeat what God told me.  I remember lying in my bed in my college dorm room a month before graduation with tears streaming down my face because my outward circumstances were contrary to what God said HE would do and I professed HIS word through my tears.  I was crying so hard I could barely talk, but I managed to get the words out.  It worked…it still works.


----------



## missvi (Nov 30, 2007)

I need this today. Thank you ladies.
The power of life and death is in the tongue. so true!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 30, 2007)

missvi said:


> I need this today. Thank you ladies.
> The power of life and death is in the tongue. so true!


 

OT:  Hi Missvi,

I miss seeing all that lush, flowing hair...where are your pics?????


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 1, 2007)

mrselle said:


> This thread is truly blessing me today. When I was in college I bought a book called *"The Power of the Tongue".* This book truly blessed me and I practically lived by that book for a year. The blessings that came to fruition were amazing. You see, there were things that God had already spoken to me, but I started to profess them with my mouth and the more I professed HIS promises with my mouth the more I began to believe, the more my faith grew and before you knew it I was praying and thanking God for my blessings like I’d already received them long before I had. There were nights when it just didn’t look like some things would come to pass, but through my tears I would repeat what God told me. I remember lying in my bed in my college dorm room a month before graduation with tears streaming down my face because my outward circumstances were contrary to what God said HE would do and I professed HIS word through my tears. I was crying so hard I could barely talk, but I managed to get the words out. It worked…it still works.


It this the book you read by Bill Winston?


----------



## missvi (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> OT: Hi Missvi,
> 
> I miss seeing all that lush, flowing hair...where are your pics?????


 
I will have new pics for my birthday on the 12th.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 1, 2007)

missvi said:


> I need this today. Thank you ladies.
> The power of life and death is in the tongue. so true!


 
Off topic: Hey Missvi, who is that in your avi? She resembles Monica but I know it isn't her.


----------



## KAT25 (Dec 1, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Lady D, you could not have spoken more truth. And this is the 'mindset' that I always hold to when people pray for me, 'Holy Spirit, please rule and lead the prayers your way...'
> 
> Let tell you something, I'm even careful about who puts their hands in my hair (I'm speaking of hairdressers, those who braid hair, etc.).
> 
> I used to wear my hair in braids, (long before LHCF and starting my new hair care) and at the salon I went to, I had to *prayerfully* choose who I wanted to braid my hair, not because of their skills, but more because of their negative mouths. *I didn't want their negative comments around me and flowing from their hearts through their hands into my hair.* It was already starting to shed...I had to take care of what was left on my head.


 
I got a hair cut once by a woman who was upset by another stylist and after she cut my hair, my hair has never grown past my neck never touched my shoulder again, it would always break off really bad and I would have to get a cut but THE DEVIL is a LIAR and I believe that the LORD will restore my crown and glory and my hair will once again follow down my back and be healthy and thick. Amen


----------



## mrselle (Dec 1, 2007)

Cherokee said:


> It this the book you read by Bill Winston?



No, that's not the book.  I got the title wrong.  It's The Tongue: A Creative Force.  This is the book.

http://a1055.g.akamai.net/f/1055/1401/5h/images.barnesandnoble.com/images/7210000/7218515.jpg


----------



## missvi (Dec 2, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> Off topic: Hey Missvi, who is that in your avi? She resembles Monica but I know it isn't her.


A young Diahann Carroll


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 2, 2007)

missvi said:


> I will have new pics for my birthday on the 12th.



My daughter's birthday is on the 12th. Q


----------



## missvi (Dec 3, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> My daughter's birthday is on the 12th. Q


She was born on a great day! Tell her happy birthday for me on the 12th.


----------



## NessaNessa (Dec 6, 2007)

Man oh man!!  This is a great thread!!


----------



## juju (Dec 6, 2007)

The tongue is indeed a powerful tool,God please guide my tongue.


----------



## Dee_33 (Dec 6, 2007)

mrselle said:


> No, that's not the book. I got the title wrong. It's The Tongue: A Creative Force. This is the book.
> 
> http://a1055.g.akamai.net/f/1055/1401/5h/images.barnesandnoble.com/images/7210000/7218515.jpg


 

That's a GREAT Book, I still read some of the chapters to this day and I've had it for about 8yrs.


----------



## gradygirl (Dec 7, 2007)

This is a great thread!!!! Whatever situation I am going through I find scriptures to speak while I am in prayer. The more I say it the more I believe it. Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the word of God. I tell God everyday that HE said he watches over his word to perform it and I tell him that HE said his word will not return to him void. I dont tell God what I think about the situation I tell him what he said about the situation. The tongue speaking the word of God is powerful indeed.


----------



## Lioness (Dec 7, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> EXACTLY HWAY!... This is a Biblical principle and it was originated by God, Himself.  The perfect example is in the book of Genesis, Chapter 1.
> 
> "....and God said, let there be light and there was light."   And God said, let there be....  Over and over you will see this principle OF GOD's (not the loa, or other worldly claims that don't give God credit for this principle).
> 
> ...



Shimmie,

Thank you for your post. Verrrrry insightful. In fact, this is something I have been wondering about- the power of words as God's children, as opposed to the loa. 

I am PMing you now.


----------



## tatje (Dec 7, 2007)

gradygirl said:


> This is a great thread!!!! Whatever situation I am going through I find scriptures to speak while I am in prayer. The more I say it the more I believe it. Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the word of God. *I tell God everyday that HE said he watches over his word to perform it and I tell him that HE said his word will not return to him void. I dont tell God what I think about the situation I tell him what he said about the situation.* The tongue speaking the word of God is powerful indeed.


 

Wow. Very powerful and true indeed. You just sparked more of an interest in me. The power or the tongue and God's word has so many dimensions that whenever someone says something new (well new too me), I just think how I never thought about it like that.


----------



## Kiadodie (Dec 7, 2007)

tatje said:


> I'm still learning a lot and my mother use to tell me _*becareful about what you tell people because a lot of people hold jealous tendacies in there heart and bring evil spirits.*_ Yet at that time, I did not believe in evil spirits, just God. I would always tell her I have God, no one can touch me. Now I know. My Father is still better.


 

Yes SOOOOO true. I learned the hard way this year but God opened my eyes to the people around me that i thought were my friends but they really weren't. These are people I shared my thoughts & feelings with and they turned around and used it for evil..no good . Well, as they say, you live and learn. Now unfortunetly, I trust NO ONE except my close family.  I really didn't believe people could be so evil until this year. Now, my heart that was so open is very reserved.


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 7, 2007)

kia said:


> Yes SOOOOO true. I learned the hard way this year but *God opened my eyes to the people around me that i thought were my friends but they really weren't. These are people I shared my thoughts & feelings with and they turned around and used it for evil..no good .* Well, as they say, you live and learn. Now unfortunetly, I trust NO ONE except my close family.  I really didn't believe people could be so evil until this year. Now, my heart that was so open is very reserved.



I had one of those relationships.  I'm happy to say I'm over a month free of that evil doing person .  It feels great to be free of that negativity.

Lys


----------



## Kiadodie (Dec 7, 2007)

MissAlyssa said:


> I had one of those relationships. I'm happy to say I'm over a month free of that evil doing person . It feels great to be free of that negativity.
> 
> Lys


 

Yes, my load has been lifted BUT I want any curses or bad wishes from these people to be dissolved.  I've prayed on it but is there anything else i need to do..these were VERY jealous and vindictive people. I don't want to live in fear but I've seen the fruition of their bad thoughts for me...


----------



## Kiadodie (Dec 7, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> *You can also 'undo' the prayers and curses that have been spoken over you and/or a loved one.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Shimmie, I need to 'undo' the curses/bad wishes of my enemies...I've prayed on it...but I just fear that their curses/words/wishes for me will come to life...these are jealous, bad people. *I need you guys to pray for me, please. *


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 7, 2007)

kia said:


> Yes SOOOOO true. I learned the hard way this year but God opened my eyes to the people around me that i thought were my friends but they really weren't. These are people I shared my thoughts & feelings with and they turned around and used it for evil..no good . Well, as they say, you live and learn. Now unfortunetly, I trust NO ONE except my close family. I really didn't believe people could be so evil until this year. Now, my heart that was so open is very reserved.


 
I could have written this post line for line. As one pastor once said, "It is not everyone you count, that you can count on." So true.

Excellent thread OP.


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 7, 2007)

kia said:


> Yes, my load has been lifted BUT I want any curses or bad wishes from these people to be dissolved.  I've prayed on it but is there anything else i need to do..these were VERY jealous and vindictive people. I don't want to live in fear but I've seen the fruition of their bad thoughts for me...



Pray on Psalms 64:
(NIV)  
1 Hear me, O God, as I voice my complaint; 
       protect my life from the threat of the enemy.  2 Hide me from the conspiracy of the wicked, 
       from that noisy crowd of evildoers....

(KJV)
1Hear my voice, O God, in my prayer: preserve my life from fear of the enemy. 
 2Hide me from the secret counsel of the wicked; from the insurrection of the workers of iniquity:...

Lys


----------



## Kiadodie (Dec 7, 2007)

MissAlyssa said:


> Pray on Psalms 64:
> (NIV)
> 1 Hear me, O God, as I voice my complaint;
> protect my life from the threat of the enemy. 2 Hide me from the conspiracy of the wicked,
> ...


 
Thanks Lys. I just printed it out...will do.


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 7, 2007)

This has been bothering me all day since I read this thread.  Maybe I've been misinterpreting what people are saying.  Are you ladies saying that we cannot trust other people to pray for us because they may try to curse us? If we can't trust our Christian brothers and sisters to pray for us, with us, or on our behalf, something is very wrong with our church.  Someone please correct me!

Lys


----------



## Coffee (Dec 7, 2007)

If yawl don't mind I'd like to post my 5 cents worth (gone up from 2 cents due to inflation). It sounds like God has been forgotten in the mist of this. While someone may pray to harm and send bad things your way, God knows this person's motives and heart, and I just don't see a just, wonderful and loving God allowing this person's prayers to be answered. If it is a true Christian God knows that and if the person is "playing Christian" God also knows that and then they will have bigger problems on their hands.


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 7, 2007)

Coffee said:


> If yawl don't mind I'd like to post my 5 cents worth (gone up from 2 cents due to inflation). It sounds like God has been forgotten in the mist of this. While someone may pray to harm and send bad things your way, God knows this person's motives and heart, and I just don't see a just, wonderful and loving God allowing this person's prayers to be answered. If it is a true Christian God knows that and if the person is "playing Christian" God also knows that and then they will have bigger problems on their hands.




Thanks for posting.  This is what I was thinking and couldn't get it out.

Lys


----------

